# Rod building tutorial



## Ihavegills (Mar 21, 2014)

Is there any interest in a picture tutorial for rod building here? I would be glad to put one together over the course of the next week or two if there is enough interest. 

Vic

Disclaimer: I am a rodbuilder not a photographer or an author but I will do my best. :lol:


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

I would. I'm new to building fishing rods done 2 and am in the middle of my 3rd (8wt fly rod). I like reading about other ppl's tricks and tips


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Hell Yeah. A lot of people are interested, yet hesitant to ask questions.


----------



## Ihavegills (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll get to work on a tutorial this week and post it when I get done. Probably will build a 7'2" ultralight spinning rod since I have convinced myself I need another one.  The basics will apply to pretty much any rod though.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Phoolish said:


> I would. I'm new to building fishing rods done 2 and am in the middle of my 3rd (8wt fly rod). I like reading about other ppl's tricks and tips



if really in to building rod check out he book advanced custom rod building by dale p. Clemens you can find them cheap at used book store via the web at places like half.com also check out the stuff on mudhole.com some interesting stuff too any ways great idea on the tutorials and best of luck....


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

Atutorial would be awesome, got 3 under my belt now. Have a 2 weight blank up next this winter for some small stream brookie fishing next spring. Will look forward to it, thanks in advance.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

swaprat said:


> if really in to building rod check out he book advanced custom rod building by dale p. Clemens you can find them cheap at used book store via the web at places like half.com also check out the stuff on mudhole.com some interesting stuff too any ways great idea on the tutorials and best of luck....


I havent picked up anybooks but i do a lot of reading / scrolling though mudhole and rod building forum.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Would be interested also. Got a couple buddies that build them, and they started with icefishing poles. Said those are pretty easy to start with.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Good idea. Moreover, I think a rod building forum would be a nice fit on M-S.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

REG said:


> Good idea. Moreover, I think a rod building forum would be a nice fit on M-S.


I'd love to see a DIY forum. This board has over 80,000 members. I'm sure there's some incredible craftsmanship that doesn't really have a place to show there work.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Phoolish said:


> I havent picked up anybooks but i do a lot of reading / scrolling though mudhole and rod building forum.


that's were about 99.9% of rod idea are coming from is that book!


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

When things slow down after season this fall/winter, I would be happy to do a two day demonstration class in my rod shop (Reese area). Things are too busy right now but things slow down after deer season. I could do two days. That would get everyone through all the steps needed in building rods for themselves. I work directly with Mudhole and am MHX prostaff, so getting materials and even door prizes would be easy. I think the online tutorial is a great idea to get people started. A follow up open forum "class" in my rod shop would be a great way to close the loop and answer questions, and at the same time see first hand how it is done.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice Tony! Good to see a post from you, thought you disappeared:lol: You got your boat on the eastside this year?


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Putting the Eyefull in Lindys tomorrow, I did lots of work to make her ready for sale. I am purchasing a Tiara 27' Open. Been mating a little on the Bay and tourney fishing on Lake Michigan. So the Eyefull will be for sale. She has been an awesome fish killer, but moving up a size class.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Eyefull said:


> Putting the Eyefull in Lindys tomorrow, I did lots of work to make her ready for sale. I am purchasing a Tiara 27' Open. Been mating a little on the Bay and tourney fishing on Lake Michigan. So the Eyefull will be for sale. She has been an awesome fish killer, but moving up a size class.


Nice boat! Before long you'll just be able to live on it:lol: You just putting it in to sell, or you using it for fishing also in the meantime? Will try to swing out and say hello sometime.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Eyefull said:


> When things slow down after season this fall/winter, I would be happy to do a two day demonstration class in my rod shop (Reese area). Things are too busy right now but things slow down after deer season. I could do two days. That would get everyone through all the steps needed in building rods for themselves. I work directly with Mudhole and am MHX prostaff, so getting materials and even door prizes would be easy. I think the online tutorial is a great idea to get people started. A follow up open forum "class" in my rod shop would be a great way to close the loop and answer questions, and at the same time see first hand how it is done.


i would be interested it this. i just started putting the guides on MHX 2 pcs. 8 wt fly rod.Going with burgundy with copper trim


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

I donated a couple of trips to the Reese Out of Doors Club, so I have to fulfill those obligations, otherwise it would be listed and sitting along M15 already. Having her in the water though, does keep her ready for a sea trial. Ok, guys, let me know about an informal rodbuilding class this fall/winter. I am all in. I could probably handle up to 10 or 12 guys in my shop.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

I look forward to seeing this tutorial.


----------



## Ihavegills (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey all. I haven't forgotten, just been busy at work and haven't taken the time. The tutorial is on my list of things to do. 

Great idea Tony. I'd love to get together and talk shop. I do classes here at the house as well but since my "shop" is the size of a big walk in closet it's kind of hard to fit more than one guy in.  

We would love to see you at the MRB round up as well.


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

I would love to get to the roundup. Seems like every year I am either in Texas or Florida when the get together is happening.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Another tip: Learn to schedule your wrapping/finishing sessions at the appropriate times. Directly after that 12th cup of coffee, bad. Directly after that 12th can of beer, bad.


----------



## drifter84 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Wyandot

I sent an email to Steve asking if it is possible to have a category for rod building. This is a great site and has so many sub forums, one of the best I have seen and thats why I came here.

12 cans of beer you will be applying the finish before the wraps

Drifter84


----------

